# Help with Safestrap after flashing ICS Theory Alpha



## bink1r (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey guys, flashed ICS from Theory and did it flawlessly. Switched back and forth no problem. Then I pulled a rookie mistake. I was switching between Kinetix and ICS through Safestrap and decided that I was going to use Quick Toggle Safe System instead of Toggle Safe System. I can boot into ICS but when I try to go back to Kinetix, I'm stuck on the splash screen and it just boot loops. I tried flashing Kinetix again but Safestrap tells me that I safestrap has to be enabled. How do I do this? Has anyone else encountered this? I'm sure I can SBF or something out of this, but don't really want to. Any suggestions?


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

It is my understanding quick toggle was designed only for emergencies. I've never had to use it. I suggest researching the actual thread for safestrap. I will take some time.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## levi2502 (Oct 16, 2011)

bink1r said:


> Hey guys, flashed ICS from Theory and did it flawlessly. Switched back and forth no problem. Then I pulled a rookie mistake. I was switching between Kinetix and ICS through Safestrap and decided that I was going to use Quick Toggle Safe System instead of Toggle Safe System. I can boot into ICS but when I try to go back to Kinetix, I'm stuck on the splash screen and it just boot loops. I tried flashing Kinetix again but Safestrap tells me that I safestrap has to be enabled. How do I do this? Has anyone else encountered this? I'm sure I can SBF or something out of this, but don't really want to. Any suggestions?


I did the same thing (i was having issues with switching back to nonsafe mode so i quick toggled it) I ended up having to go back down to 5.5.883 and re upgrading. Pain in the tushy but all was not lost. Hope you figure it out.


----------



## bink1r (Aug 3, 2011)

levi2502 said:


> I did the same thing (i was having issues with switching back to nonsafe mode so i quick toggled it) I ended up having to go back down to 5.5.883 and re upgrading. Pain in the tushy but all was not lost. Hope you figure it out.


So when you say all was not lost, do you mean you were able to get most of your data/files back after downgrading the radio?


----------



## levi2502 (Oct 16, 2011)

bink1r said:


> So when you say all was not lost, do you mean you were able to get most of your data/files back after downgrading the radio?


 I had backups in titanium (they were a little old but still had them) so i didnt really have issues. I've had to go back to factory settings twice since on ICS. One time the whole Applications Optimizing got hung up after a backup. Then a few days later i used that restore and it hung up again.


----------



## zachdroid (Sep 24, 2011)

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the safestrap app and recovery? The data should still be there for when you reload I imagine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bink1r (Aug 3, 2011)

zachdroid said:


> Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the safestrap app and recovery? The data should still be there for when you reload I imagine
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks Zach, I'll give that a try. The RSD isn't working for me. I get the following message: Please check input file. Either XML format is wrong or image files associated with it are missing.


----------



## bink1r (Aug 3, 2011)

OK FAILED again. Does anyone know if you can flash a ROM over your "Safe" back up? I don't care about the data at this point. I still able to boot into ICS just not the other ROM? Can it be done through SafeStrap? 
In addition since RSD isn't working for me is there a link for ADB instructions to go back to factory? That may work for me? Sorry if I'm asking about something that's already been posted. I've red through a lot of links and am pretty much stuck. FLAME ON, if you will.


----------



## levi2502 (Oct 16, 2011)

bink1r said:


> OK FAILED again. Does anyone know if you can flash a ROM over your "Safe" back up? I don't care about the data at this point. I still able to boot into ICS just not the other ROM? Can it be done through SafeStrap?
> In addition since RSD isn't working for me is there a link for ADB instructions to go back to factory? That may work for me? Sorry if I'm asking about something that's already been posted. I've red through a lot of links and am pretty much stuck. FLAME ON, if you will.


I went thru the same shit. Barrmy helped me get my phone back up. I'm pasteing what he sent me. I used this method along with using other flashing methods. This is a direct quote from what B gave me.

I didn't use any of the fxz methods, I think this is what I did
1. copy the 5.5 -> 5.7 from this thread to your sd-ext http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1327537
2, grab the 1 click return-to-stock and the cdt fix from http://www.mydroidwo...ick-method.html
dont use it yet
3. grab the root fix from http://www.mydroidwo...html#post112347
i had to use fix 1, the second one didn't work
4. kick off the 1 click using the file you downloaded in (3) (the runmebbb) and let it run through most of it's course - when it reboots to recovery to install 5.5.893, then install 5.7 instead
if you get the cdt failture in fastboot, you need to run the cdt fix file from (2)

The 1 click, with real bbb root fix, has been the best way for me to always get back to stock

Let me know if you need any more help.


----------



## bink1r (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks. I ended up using the Bionic Path Saver. It got me back to 886, I then OTA'd to 893. Again, thank you all for your help.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWikI


----------



## Wikkdwarrior (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow I must b one lucky sob, cause I did this same thing...but when I boot looped I pulled the battery, hit the menu button to enter recovery when prompted and just restored a nAndroid, all went well:rolleyes: but does any one know how to get your safe ROM into the non safe partition?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------

